# Mein DVD wehrt sich erfolgreich   :-(



## Al Zheimer (20. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich habe auch schon hier im Forum nach einer Lösung für mein Problem gesucht, aber anscheinend ist es zu trivial, um hier gelistet zu werden. Oder zu selten.  

Ganz einfach:
Sobald ich eine DVD ansehen möchte, öffnet sich mein Toshiba/InterVideo WinDVD mit einem Fenster und behauptet, "Software DVD Player hat ein Problem festgestellt und muss beendet werden". Und das tut es dann auch.  :-(

Mit meinem zugegebenermaßen beschränkten Wissen bzgl. dieser Materie (bin ansonsten MacUser, jaja, lächelt nur  ;-)   ) habe ich bislang aufgrund von ergoogelten Tipps z.B. schon mal die Laufwerke/Treiber im Gerätemanager rausgeschmissen und wieder neu erkennen lassen, alles nichts genützt. Es können auch CDs gelesen werde, alles prima. Nur die DVDs, die will das Teilchen partout nicht haben und mir zeigen. 

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir einer von Euch einen Hinweis geben kann, wie ich die Sache in den Griff bekomme. Hoffentlich schmerzfrei. 
Ist ja schließlich peinlich hoch 2, wenn mir als MacMensch sonst immer so ziemlich alles gelingt, aber meine beiden Töchter mit ihren WinKisten die DVDs problemlos vorspielen können, und ich mit meiner neuen PC-Schüssel kriege das nicht hin. 

Mein PC:   Pentium4, 2,4 Ghz, CD-RW AOpen, DVD HL-DT-ST DVD-ROM GDR1861B, DVD-Treiberversion 5.1.2535.0

Soweit also mein Leiden.
Gruß
    Al Zheimer


----------



## server (21. März 2004)

Das liest sich für mich wie ein Softwarefehler.
Hast du ein anderes Programm zum abspielen deiner DVD`s?
Ansonsten mal die Wiedergabesoftware deinstallieren und neu installieren.


----------



## Al Zheimer (21. März 2004)

Hi. Ja, habe ich auch schon gemacht. Habe zuerst zusätzlich zu WinDVD das Programm VideoLAN (läuft bei meiner Tochter unter ME problemlos, frisst anscheinend alles) installiert, danach Xenorate aus dem Web gezogen und installiert, beides mit der gleichen Fehlermeldung. Danach alles deinstalliert, nur WinDVD komplett neu installiert, gleicher Fehler.
Vielleicht liegt es daran: Ich habe den Rechner gebraucht erworben (1 Jahr alt, noch Garntie etc.), komplett frischgemacht, also formatiert, partitioniert, XP Professional (Originalversion) installiert, plus ServicePack, einen CD-RW-Brenner eingebaut. Beide Laufwerke erkennen problemlos CDs, der Brenner brennt ohne zu murren, nur das DVD-Laufwerk will partout keine DVDs schlucken. 
Soweit als Basisinfos.
Dank und Gruß,      Al


----------



## SpitfireXP (21. März 2004)

Mal das Laufwerk in einen anderen Rechner stecken.
So weißt du, ob das Laufwerk einen schaden hat...


----------



## Al Zheimer (22. März 2004)

Ja, gute Idee, die Möglichkeit habe ich aber leider nicht.
Al


----------



## SpitfireXP (22. März 2004)

Mal einen Kumpel anhauen.
Ein Laufwerk zu tauschen ist ja keine Aktion.
Kabel ab, das andere Laufwerk daneben halten, kabel dran, testen.
Dauert nur 10 min.
Dir hilft da bestimmt einer...


----------



## Al Zheimer (23. März 2004)

Hi.
Es läääääuuuuuft!  
Habe gstern Abend noch PowerDVD installiert. Klappt prima!
Vielen Dank für Eure Überlegungen. 

Bis dahin, Dank und Gruß,   Al


----------

